# Madden NFL 12 FREE this weekend, but Vcast Apps needed



## HoosierRealtor (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a download for Vcast Apps? I'm running CM7 and BAMF and this is part of the bloatware that is removed, however, with Madden being free this weekend, Vcast Apps is needed.

Thanks, in advance for your help


----------



## richard713 (Jul 30, 2011)

i need this to... someone please help us...


----------



## EVILFRED (Sep 30, 2011)

Agree. Anyone has the apk for it?


----------



## yellowj704 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, you can download it very easily here:

http://mobile.vzw.com/VCASTApps

from your phone, BUT I just did and I don't see Madden even listed.

EDIT: Actually you have to dial **MADDEN after installing Vcast in order to download it. Sweet! I just got it.

EDIT 2: the stupid website says my phone isn't supported. FU VERIZON


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

So stupid hate verizon for crap like this

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea STUPID STUPID Verizon for offering an app free for customers when they don't NEED to, for users who knowingly go flash unapproved software, that isn't bug free and then complain when they have issues....

Damn Verizon, those bastards....


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Yea STUPID STUPID Verizon for offering an app free for customers when they don't NEED to, for users who knowingly go flash unapproved software, that isn't bug free and then complain when they have issues....
> 
> Damn Verizon, those bastards....


Then again, the official software isn't bug free either


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Yea STUPID STUPID Verizon for offering an app free for customers when they don't NEED to, for users who knowingly go flash unapproved software, that isn't bug free and then complain when they have issues....
> 
> Damn Verizon, those bastards....


i rather have un official software then official, at least i know the devs and themers/modders will update 10x more frequently then HTC/Verizon will in 6-12 months.


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

No go on stock either. Fine print says compatible with thunderbolt 2.2. Gonna flash back to froyo to see.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

orcsbane13 said:


> No go on stock either. Fine print says compatible with thunderbolt 2.2. Gonna flash back to froyo to see.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Lol, ok so works on froyo, how lame lol. GG VZW. Upgrade everyone to gb and make it not supported lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierRealtor (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my BAMF Forever/SOAB Thunderbolt.


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

Page says nothing about the bolt being supported. The Revolution, Charge, INC 2 are, don't see the Bolt listed.


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol need to be on Froyo... Wtf lol


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

If you download on Froyo can you reinstall on GB and have it work? Would be a simple matter to backup current ROM, flash a Froyo based ROM, install the app, back it up, and roll back to current ROM and install Madden.


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

"SkullOne said:


> If you download on Froyo can you reinstall on GB and have it work? Would be a simple matter to backup current ROM, flash a Froyo based ROM, install the app, back it up, and roll back to current ROM and install Madden.


I was actually going to try this. Just need to find a 2.2 rom


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Remember you need a Froyo radio


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

"FSRBIKER said:


> Remember you need a Froyo radio


I know :/ almost makes me not want to do it


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

meblah741 said:


> I know :/ almost makes me not want to do it


Yeah lot of work. Makes me doubly wonder though if only one person has to do this. Then we can just pass the APK around with the vcast app installed on a GB ROM.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy crap, this is totally not worth it for a buggy ass game (you can't run the ball and the touch for passing is kinda broken). Unless somebody makes this easy for me, I pass.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

orcsbane13 said:


> No go on stock either. Fine print says compatible with thunderbolt 2.2. Gonna flash back to froyo to see.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Where do you see this?


----------



## droidnp (Jun 18, 2011)

Not worth all the trouble for a game that I might or might not play. Thanks but no thanks


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

"droidnp said:


> Not worth all the trouble for a game that I might or might not play. Thanks but no thanks


After further review...the ruling on the field is...Verizon dropped the ball 

They should do another update for gb now.


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Where do you see this?


Dial the **madden it'll text you an address, it'll say phone not supported, scroll to bottom only 1 phone is supported with 2.3. Epic fail.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

FSRBIKER said:


> Remember you need a Froyo radio


Not if you install 1.70.605.0. It uses the gb radio's

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

SkullOne said:


> If you download on Froyo can you reinstall on GB and have it work? Would be a simple matter to backup current ROM, flash a Froyo based ROM, install the app, back it up, and roll back to current ROM and install Madden.


Haven't tried doing a titanium backup on gb but I copied the app store and the madden install file to my wife's TB which is on gb and they just both force closed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

orcsbane13 said:


> Dial the **madden it'll text you an address, it'll say phone not supported, scroll to bottom only 1 phone is supported with 2.3. Epic fail.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Wife has the Droid X, going to have her to do the **MADDEN, and it should just be a normal download link, so she'll just email me the file. She's on LibertyROM 0.9


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey I just downloaded the apk with my dx. I can email it for someone to upload


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Won't work if you send off the apk. 
Just tried it and VCAST Apps launched saying it wasn't downloaded via VCAST. Bummer. 
sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe in a proactive approach.

http://www.multiupload.com/QQH9ESXI2F

Before installing, back up your /system/build.prop

Once you have installed Madden, delete build.prop and restore your old one.


----------



## wctaylor79 (Jun 10, 2011)

You are the man, Just finished switching back to old BAMF and old radios. Got Madden to work. Went back to my current setup and nothing.. Got it installed, but won't work. Trying this now.


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

Flash in recovery?


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

If you don't know what recovery is, please steer clear.

Thats only for rooted users.


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

I was asking if it was a flashable zip and all. Wasn't asking what recovery was lol. Dumb question I know just wanted to be sure.

Once we have this installed and running, and we backup and move roms or whatever and reinstall, is the fix needed again?


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, Im not sure how vcast works. If it keeps record of what you have downloaded/purchased, yes, you need to apply this to redownload.. If not, as soon as you wipe, this is gone forever. So back up with a nandroid.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

All this trouble is not worth it for this game. Pass.

sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> All this trouble is not worth it for this game. Pass.
> 
> sent from my Motorola Skytel


I've always found a 2 minute method is too much work.


----------



## Lakerstar205 (Jun 18, 2011)

I tried this and still no go. I'm on bamf soab.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Adr, why do we need to change the build.prop? Btw, the zip worked it downloaded and is downloading something else

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Adr, why do we need to change the build.prop? Btw, the zip worked it downloaded and is downloading something else
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Because its a Froyo build.prop and in the case of BAMF, does not have specific settings needed for the rom in it.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Because its a Froyo build.prop and in the case of BAMF, does not have specific settings needed for the rom in it.


Thanks man

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## joshbates15 (Jun 29, 2011)

I got it working on CM7. I downgraded to 2.2, installed vcast apps from the market, signed into vcast apps and downloaded the madden game and installed it. After I installed it I opened it and downloaded the 300MB update for the game. After the game was working on 2.2 I ran a titanium backup of Apps (VCAST Apps) & Madden. Then I restored back to CM7, restored VCAST Apps (App + Data) from Titanium backup & opened the vcast app. Then restored Madden (App + Data) from Titanium backup. Madden opened and it worked.


----------



## HoosierRealtor (Jul 25, 2011)

This works great!!! Thanks Adr!!!

Sent from my BAMF Forever/SOAB Thunderbolt


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

joshbates15 said:


> I got it working on CM7. I downgraded to 2.2, installed vcast apps from the market, signed into vcast apps and downloaded the madden game and installed it. After I installed it I opened it and downloaded the 300MB update for the game. After the game was working on 2.2 I ran a titanium backup of Apps (VCAST Apps) & Madden. Then I restored back to CM7, restored VCAST Apps (App + Data) from Titanium backup & opened the vcast app. Then restored Madden (App + Data) from Titanium backup. Madden opened and it worked.


I got exhausted just reading that,


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

joshbates15 said:


> I got it working on CM7. I downgraded to 2.2, installed vcast apps from the market, signed into vcast apps and downloaded the madden game and installed it. After I installed it I opened it and downloaded the 300MB update for the game. After the game was working on 2.2 I ran a titanium backup of Apps (VCAST Apps) & Madden. Then I restored back to CM7, restored VCAST Apps (App + Data) from Titanium backup & opened the vcast app. Then restored Madden (App + Data) from Titanium backup. Madden opened and it worked.


Just to save 7 or so bucks!! but good job man!


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Adr, how do you copy the build.prop, I went into root explorer and copied it, then installed the .zip, booted up deleted the build.prop then moved the copied one to the /system and my mobile data wouldn't connect

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

You probably didnt reboot.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> You probably didnt reboot.


Ok, I rebooted and its back

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## droidnp (Jun 18, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> I believe in a proactive approach.
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/QQH9ESXI2F
> 
> ...


Thanks worked with no issues


----------



## Lakerstar205 (Jun 18, 2011)

"Lakerstar205 said:


> I tried this and still no go. I'm on bamf soab.


I got it working on BAMF SOAB. Working perfectly. I had to flash my old stock Froyo then update Vcast Apps and downloaded Madden then ran Madden downloaded the extra stuff and then TB Vcast and Madden flashed back to SOAB then TB Vcast and Madden apps+data and works perfect.


----------



## meblah741 (Jul 26, 2011)

What happens if I don't put the build.prop file back? I applied the patch and installed the game. Everything looks like it works so just wondering what the repercussions are.


----------



## bensl84 (Aug 28, 2011)

i followed andrynalyn's directions and it worked.

Newest radios.
bamf 2.4.1
worked perfect.

your amazing


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

"bagoffreedom said:


> Just to save 7 or so bucks!! but good job man!


Why not, Verizon made a big push via Twitter about the game cbeing free this weekend but forgot to mention alot of their smartphones aren't eligible. Why offer it at all then if some your newest and best selling phones aren't eligible? Verizon once again screwing the customer instead of just doing it correctly.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

doesn't work on my bionic either.Phone not supported


----------



## Ath315t (Jul 15, 2011)

Just downloaded and worked perfectly on BAMF's Sense 3.5 rom.


----------



## Phaded (Jun 12, 2011)

All Gingerbread phones are supported now. At least the bolt.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, saw that tweet today and it works no problem now.

Thanks adr for helping us out for a fixed til Verizon got their ish together.

sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

I still cannot get it to download. I downloaded the vcast apps.. running forever 1.0.7


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Just played me some free Madden, packers beat bears 42 - 16, reality sts in hard a awesome...

Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------

